

Can Silicon Valley Fix Women’s Fashion? - pmcpinto
http://www.buzzfeed.com/annehelenpetersen/can-silicon-valley-fix-womens-fashion

======
forgottenpass
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0)

------
rblatz
Isn't stitch fix in Austin?

------
smil
No

